
Internet Archive putting database in Canada to keep it from Trump - anigbrowl
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/307942-internet-archive-putting-database-in-canada-to-keep-it-from-trump
======
grzm
Article from the Internet Archive itself is currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13065599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13065599)

Doesn't look like this has much (if anything) to add.

------
anigbrowl
This is a pretty biased-sounding headline but I'm putting it in as-written to
conform with HN guidelines.

